
I'm making premium services free on our rev-share and remote collab platform - MikeDaniel
https://crowdsourcer.io/blog/2020/03/20/discounts-to-help-if-youre-self-isolating-or-stuck-at-home/
======
MikeDaniel
Hey guys,

With everything going on in the world, I know a lot of people are now stuck at
home, unable to leave. As someone who works from home, it's not an issue for
me, but I know there are those that will struggle.

Because of this, I thought I'd open up my web platform,
[https://crowdsourcer.io](https://crowdsourcer.io), that allows people to
create projects together remotely and rev-share in a fair way. We're going to
be releasing some premium features over the next week or so but I've decided
to keep them free until the world goes back to normal. I'll also automatically
apply, to all projects, a reduction to processing fees if you use our selling
tools (if you sell outside of the platform then any payment processing is done
at cost price anyway so it's about as good a deal as possible).

I hope this encourages some of you to not miss the opportunity to get cracking
on any software-related ideas you've been meaning to work on, whilst you're
stuck at home.

If you have any questions about how it works or how to use it I'm active on
Reddit, so feel free to leave a comment or message me.

